# Need CPT code for Emboshield filter in popliteal artery



## indirakumaris (Apr 11, 2012)

Hai
  Need asistance to select the code for " Successfull Deployment and retrieval of emboshield filter NAV 7.2 placed in the distal  popliteal artery" while they placing stent in proximal popliteal artery .Kindly Suggest what code need to be taken for filter placement in this Scenerio.

Thanks 
Indira CPC


----------



## dimmitta (Apr 11, 2012)

Placement of embolic protection devices is included in the intervention procedure (stent placement). There is no separate code for placement or retrieval during an intervention.

Hope this helps!


----------



## indirakumaris (Apr 11, 2012)

ya thanks

Regards
Indira


----------

